# New to open source and linux..!



## PCWORM (Jan 25, 2008)

Ive been using opensource softwares lyk openoffice.org before...but didnt step
into the real thing,,,, the linux distros!!!!
 I tried some live cds which digit provided like dynebolic, slax, mint etc, and got fascinated by linux....so now i wanna get more deep into it..
 im confused with which Linux Os to install first on one of my partitions...
 I wud like to start with an os which has a gr8 graphical interface with sum other goodies like media players, etc,,,,,so plzz help


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 25, 2008)

To start with Linux Mint..


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> To start with Linux Mint..


yarr ive tried mint....wanna try sum big daddies,,,but confused from where to start.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 25, 2008)

Big Daddies???

Then go for openSUSE or Fedora

openSUSE even has support for one-click install via the internet for many softwares. So it'll be no pain to you to enable multimedia support in openSUSE. You can also search the forum about how to connect to the internet in Linux (Broadband, Airtel etc, everyone is covered)

Welcome to the Linux community!!


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 25, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Big Daddies???
> 
> Then go for openSUSE or Fedora
> 
> ...


Umm,, sounds interesting!!! thnx 4 welcoming!!

Should i include a poll??


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 25, 2008)

My suggestion is Mint too.You can try out Ubuntu, But Mint is everything Ubuntu is with a fair bit more put into it.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 25, 2008)

Poll submitted!!

Cmon guys...!


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 25, 2008)

Fedora 8. Try it & you'll love it. Most required apps are automatically installed (this is one feature different from distros based on Debian).


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 25, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Fedora 8. Try it & you'll love it. Most required apps are automatically installed (this is one feature different from distros based on Debian).



OpenSuse is gr8


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 26, 2008)

Gentoo


----------



## RCuber (Jan 26, 2008)

I would suggest Linux Mint, its based on Ubuntu and has got proprietary codecs, so you dont have to install those as in ubuntu.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 26, 2008)

slackware, if you want to truly know about linux.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 26, 2008)

OKAY...Ill go wit mint 4 now...then open suse

SLACKWARE?....Can u giv sum more info?

SLACKWARE?....Can u giv sum more info?

SLACKWARE?....Can u giv sum more info?


----------



## vish786 (Jan 26, 2008)

slackware, another unix flavoured distro , it uses old kernel 2.4.* (when I checked) & also has been updated with new kernel versions to provide user flexibity... its famous for its stability thats one of the reason still 2.4 kernel version is in use... one can tweak slackware to extreme based on personal usage but again for which you require some basics. since your a newbie use much more GUI based distro already mentioned stick to it, learn & switch over to slackware to know more of unix


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 26, 2008)

Thnx 4 the info!!


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 26, 2008)

Debian is my current favourite


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 26, 2008)

khattam_ said:


> OpenSuse is gr8


no offence.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 26, 2008)

Vish, slackware moved over to 2.6.x long back. 11.0 shipped with 2.6.16 kernel if I remember right. Because 2.6 kernel has proven to be stable enough for slackware to consider moving to it.
And no, slackware doesn't require you to have great knowledge but rather curiosity to dig deeper.
If you just want to use for everyday stuff than suse, ubuntu, mandriva are really good and easy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 26, 2008)

anything ecept SuSE gives you a good starting point.


----------



## azzu (Jan 26, 2008)

dEFINETLY Mint from my Experiance


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 26, 2008)

well FYI, I have learned much about Linux with windows when I was in 7th. At that time I had RedHat 7 & 8 respectively. Nice things to play with. But must have dual boot if u r new to Linux.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok...im thinking of starting with suse and mint as of now...
 i hav two PCs wid these configs:
 1. AMD X2 5600+ (2.8 GHZ), ASUS M2N-VM DV, 2GB RAM 800MHZ, 160 GB HDD
 2. INTEL P4 2.4 GHZ, 512 MB RAM, 80GB HDD.

 m gonna install mint on one pc and suse on the other one,,which Config should
 i choose to install mint and suse respectively??...


----------



## hellknight (Jan 27, 2008)

openSUSE should be installed on the AMD one, pref. 64-bit. It would work like a charm and Mint should be installed on the other one.

But it really doesn't matters where you'll install them. Both should work fine.

Tip:- If you decide to install openSUSE on the Intel one then consider choosing the GNOME environment, coz it really puts less stress on the system then KDE environment.

Do tell us your results though!

Happy Installing!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 27, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> Ok...im thinking of starting with suse and mint as of now...
> i hav two PCs wid these configs:
> 1. AMD X2 5600+ (2.8 GHZ), ASUS M2N-VM DV, 2GB RAM 800MHZ, 160 GB HDD
> 2. INTEL P4 2.4 GHZ, 512 MB RAM, 80GB HDD.
> ...


i suggest you to install same distros in machine, else you will have to do double learning + hardwork.

maybe, install windows on one machine & install linux on other. so if you can't figure out something in linux, do that in windows

also partioning will also be easier will you use a single boot setup


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanku hellknight and gary4gar...ill rep suun aftr installing.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> anything ecept SuSE gives you a good starting point.


Agreed!  personal opinion though!(novell cheated FOSS by signing patent deal with M$)

I have tried Fedora 8.This distro is hell lot better than what it used to before.

I recommend Fedora for a n00b GNU/Linux user.

else,

Ubuntu GNU/Linux 7.10,for package management and easy access to "super powers"(sudo) 

Those who have enough of distro shuffling,go,permanent for Debian Lenny(testing) -the father and mother of Ubuntu and other *Debian based* distros 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Debian-based_distributions


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Agreed!  personal opinion though!(novell cheated FOSS by signing patent deal with M$)
> 
> I have tried Fedora 8.This distro is hell lot better than what it used to before.
> 
> ...



I am using Fedora 7 and its very good. I am soon going to upgrade to Fedora 8. And I have also sudo working (without passwd).


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

^I said by default,sudo is enabled in Ubuntu,not in Fedora afaik.I know it can be done by visudo the file /etc/sudoers.but do u think any new user by first itself will set sudo in fedora?


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^I said by default,sudo is enabled in Ubuntu,not in Fedora afaik.I know it can be done by visudo the file /etc/sudoers.but do u think any new user by first itself will set sudo in fedora?


/etc/sudoers has both options - either user permissions or group based.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 29, 2008)

No one can beat Suse


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^I said by default,sudo is enabled in Ubuntu,not in Fedora afaik.I know it can be done by visudo the file /etc/sudoers.but do u think any new user by first itself will set sudo in fedora?


You are right prakash, I use Fedora 8 , sudo was not available to me when installed. I had to edit /etc/sudoers to get it working.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually i never liked sudo much.. I just used to su and login as root. Felt more powerful that way.  i know it sounds foolish..


----------



## praka123 (Jan 29, 2008)

^I dont have sudo installed in Debian  .but,I think sudo is really helpful for new linux users,who dont want to remember 2 passwords(root,local user)


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 29, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Actually i never liked sudo much.. I just used to su and login as root. Felt more powerful that way.  i know it sounds foolish..


use SSH for much more power  su doesn't allow you to specify commands like service (you have to issue the path /sbin/service) and useradd. userdel, etc.

If need such commands i simply use SSH


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> anything ecept SuSE gives you a good starting point.



Now that's what you call a very biased view.
If you want a hassle free experience try OpenSuSE 10.3. You can check this thread too


----------

